
There's always a dream - askopress
https://asko.press/theres-always-a-dream/
======
exolymph
I'm not a developer, but it's a surprising idea to me that developers would
want to work their way into a position where they don't have to write code.
That doesn't reflect what I've heard from most developers.

~~~
askopress
That is at complete odds with what I've heard from all of my buddy-developers.
Maybe it's a cultural difference or something? Most devs I know here usually
want to work their way into a position of a CTO or alike where they no longer
code, but rather supervise the development process.

~~~
exolymph
Interesting. It seems we're hearing from different people!

